# "Venetians - Merchant's Dynasty" auf Facebook



## glabs (21. Juni 2010)

Für alle diejenigen, die Aufbau-Strategie- und Handelsspiele wie Anno, Siedler oder Patrizier lieben, kommt hier ein nettes Facebookspiel. Praktisch zum versüssen der Wartezeit auf Patrizier 4 und Co. Und das beste: es ist natürlich kostenlos und ihr könnt mit eurem Facebook-Account praktisch sofort loslegen.

Die Grafiken und das gesamte Setting im Mittelmeerraum des 15. Jhd. sind noch komplett liebevoll von Hand gezeichnet und versprühen dadurch einen gewissen eigenen Charme. Ihr betretet als kleiner Händler die Bühne einer mediterranen Stadt. Nun liegt es an euch durch geschickten Handel und der Produktion von Gütern, ein goldenes Näschen zu verdienen. Dazu errichtet ihr am besten lukrative Produktionsstätten (es gibt über 30 Stück im Spiel) für alle möglichen Arten von Gütern, die ihr dann in anderen Städten teuer verkauft. Für den Handel stellt ihr euch eine eigene Schiffsflotte zusammen und lernt nach und nach die Gefahren der See erfolgreich zu meistern. Im Laufe des Spiels verbessert ihr natürlich eure Gebäude mit verschiedenen Upgrades und schaltet auch neue Produktionszweige frei. Ihr könnt in Venetians sogar heiraten und Nachkommen zeugen, welche euer Erbe und Dynastie sichern - denn Sterben ist in diesem Spiel auch möglich.

Und natürlich dürft ihr eure Facebook-Kumpels einladen und euch mit denen in Gilden zusammen schliessen, in der Gruppe Feste zelebrieren, machtvolle Ämter ergreifen und eure Ziele und Quests gemeinsam angehen um besonders wertvolle Belohnungen zu erhalten.

Wer auf Aufbau- und Handelsspiele steht sollte auf jeden Fall mal hinein schauen:

zum Facebook-Game: http://apps.facebook.com/venetians/
zur Fanpage: http://www.facebook....18189909&ref=ts

Grüsse, Chris


----------

